# Help-need to get back off ciggs



## Alan snyders (7/3/17)

Good day

I need some help guys,,

Few months ago picked up the AIO,and worked well got me off ciggs and i eventually took out my old mod sub box mini and got me the ultimo tAnk.(ps tried quitting before hence y i have the box mod)

Anyway was all going well till we went away for a week or so,,box tank fell and broke and never had any replacement with me. 


Then i went bk to ciggs..
And sad to say now i cant get bk off it,,been fixed my tank but the direct lung hit just dnt do it for me anymore, Does not feel at all like a cigg.

Now i think if i go bk to a small mod like AIO,,which got me off ciggs, i think iy may work.

But sadly gave that mod to a buddy of mine.

So want to get me a new one..

Are the new AIO any good. I see there is a D22 version ,seems thicker than the one i had.

Any advise or any recommendations for any other pen style devices. PS- just need the device to get me off ciggs again then will go back to my mod and Ultima tank

Thx


----------



## Normz (7/3/17)

I'm in the same boat. I picked up a pick and got off the cigs for about 3 months, then December hit and I went away and stupidly didn't pack spare coils and thought 'oh well, it's just a few days'. Now I'm smoking 5 a day and vaping in between, but the vape just isn't giving me what I need it to in the office, on weekends I'm fine.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Alan snyders (7/3/17)

Yip same here ciggs and vaping in between


----------



## Anneries (7/3/17)

Something that I can recommend, not sure if you have tried this, is get a higher nicotine juice. I couldn't get off the ciggs when I was using 3mg, bumped up to 6mg and it was alot easier. Then I got myself a RTA with a nice tight draw when airflow closed for even higher nic 12-16mg for those days when you really need something stronger. 

It also helped my wife to go up to 6mg to finally kick the stinky habbit.

PS: Good luck with kicking the habit. Just keep on keeping on. At the end of the day, your mindset plays a bigger role in it than anything else.


----------



## Andre (7/3/17)

You got it right at @Alan snyders - MTL and higher nic to get you off the cancer sticks. 

From what I have read here the AIO D22 is better than the first version. Some discussion here.

All the best, we are rooting (in the American sense, not the Australian meaning ) for you.


----------



## Alan snyders (7/3/17)

Anneries said:


> Something that I can recommend, not sure if you have tried this, is get a higher nicotine juice. I couldn't get off the ciggs when I was using 3mg, bumped up to 6mg and it was alot easier. Then I got myself a RTA with a nice tight draw when airflow closed for even higher nic 12-16mg for those days when you really need something stronger.
> 
> It also helped my wife to go up to 6mg to finally kick the stinky habbit.
> 
> PS: Good luck with kicking the habit. Just keep on keeping on. At the end of the day, your mindset plays a bigger role in it than anything else.



But for me the ulimo tank that i have just feels to "airy" if you undrstand.even on its tightest setting..

I will need to buy a new tank then,,but if thats the case i may aswell go with AIO?


----------



## Anneries (7/3/17)

Alan snyders said:


> i may aswell go with AIO?



IF that is what works for you, yes go with it. In this scene it is what works for you. Only you will know what is the best setup for you. There are as much vaping styles as there are vapers and each have their ideal setup.


----------



## Alan snyders (7/3/17)

Anneries said:


> IF that is what works for you, yes go with it. In this scene it is what works for you. Only you will know what is the best setup for you. There are as much vaping styles as there are vapers and each have their ideal setup.



Dnt get me wrong love the ultimo but just not for now i think..need something similar to cigg..lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

